# reciprocal licensing



## DLG (Nov 5, 2012)

Need some advice.
I am a State Lic Master Plumber in FL since 2007.
I want to move to NJ and would like to get my Master plumber license
in NJ. 
Do I have take the exams or does the state have reciprocal licensing
with Florida. any advice is welcom 
thanks


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

THE EASIEST AND BEST I HAVE FOUND WHEN MOVING STATE TO STATE IS BY CALLING THE PLUMBING BOARD AND ASKING THEM ! :thumbsup:

http://www.njslmp.org/ :thumbup:

http://www.njconsumeraffairs.gov/plumber/ :thumbup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

JERRYMAC said:


> THE EASIEST AND BEST I HAVE FOUND WHEN MOVING STATE TO STATE IS BY CALLING THE PLUMBING BOARD AND ASKING THEM ! :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.njslmp.org/ :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.njconsumeraffairs.gov/plumber/ :thumbup:


 Why are you YELLLLING at us????


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

It's what Jerry does...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Bring winter clothing up to NJ. It gets a little chilly there in the winter months........if you go up in January, don't leave FL in shorts and flip-flops........:laughing:


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

Im sure to get [email protected]*t for this but WHY would you want to move to Jersey??


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Have to agree with drain and I live here


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I used to live in Monmouth county NJ. It is a beautiful area. I was about ten minutes away from Sandy Hook beach.


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

I imagine there is going to be a fair amount of work there for the next few years after the storm. Run a special on back up generators.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> I used to live in Monmouth county NJ. It is a beautiful area. I was about ten minutes away from Sandy Hook beach.


Tommy, I think it would be easier of you just told us... where have you not lived?:laughing:


----------

